# Grundlegende Fragen zu Baldurs Gate 2



## Rayne (28. Dezember 2006)

*SolEdit:* *Alt, meine Frage steht weiter unten* 



Ich habe mir jetzt nach langer Zeit wieder Baldurs Gate 2 rausgekramt und möchte es diesmal auch bis zum Ende spielen 

Nach so langer Zeit haben sich auch einige Fragen aufgetan bzw. bin mir nicht mehr so sicher, was alles genau bedeutet...

1.) Wie war das mit dem Schaden von Waffen? Was bedeutet so eine Angabe wie 1W10 genau?

Was ist besser? 2W4 2W4 + 1 oder 1W8 oder 1W10 oder 1W6 + 1? Wofür steht das W und die Zahl davor/dahinter?

2.) Welche Auswirkung hat der Initiativefaktor? Hat das was mit der Angriffsgeschwindigkeit zu tun? Muss der Wert möglichst klein/groß sein?

3.) Spielt das Gewicht der Waffe beim Angreifen eine Rolle?

Ok, das wars erst einmal. Weitere Fragen tauchen sicher beim Spielen auf 

Danke!

Rayne


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2006)

Rayne am 28.12.2006 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir jetzt nach langer Zeit wieder Baldurs Gate 2 rausgekramt und möchte es diesmal auch bis zum Ende spielen
> 
> Nach so langer Zeit haben sich auch einige Fragen aufgetan bzw. bin mir nicht mehr so sicher, was alles genau bedeutet...
> 
> ...


 w = würfel, auf englisch würde da dann zB 2d8 (d=dice). 2w4 sind 2 würfel mit je 4 seiten, die dann die punktzahl ergeben. das +1 ist ein bonuspnkt auf das gesamtergebnis, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

also zB 2w10 +2 => du würfelst ne 8 und ne 6 = 14 plus 2 = 16. 

im vergleich zB 2w4 vs. 1w8 hast du dann folgendes:

der 1w8 hast du je 1/8 chance auf ne 1,2,3,4,6,7,8
beim 2w4 hast du auch max 8 als mögliches ergebnis, aber:

1+1 = 2
1+2 = 3
1+3 = 4
1+4 = 5
2+1 = 3
2+2 = 4
2+3 = 5
2+4 = 6
3+1 = 4
3+2 = 5
3+3 = 6
3+4 = 7
4+1= 5 
4+2 = 6
4+3 = 7
4+4 = 8

also 16 möglichkeiten, und zB die 8 gibt es einmal mit ner chance also 1/16, aber zB die 4 gibt es 3 mal, also 3/16 chance => höher als bei einem 1w8. die 3 kann man 2 mal bilden => 2/16 = 1/8 genau wie bei 1w8.

und mit 2w4 kannst du niemals nur 1 würfeln. 





> 3.) Spielt das Gewicht der Waffe beim Angreifen eine Rolle?


 ich glaub nicht...


----------



## Ztyla (28. Dezember 2006)

Rayne am 28.12.2006 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir jetzt nach langer Zeit wieder Baldurs Gate 2 rausgekramt und möchte es diesmal auch bis zum Ende spielen
> 
> Nach so langer Zeit haben sich auch einige Fragen aufgetan bzw. bin mir nicht mehr so sicher, was alles genau bedeutet...
> 
> ...



Ich versuchs mal:


zu 1:
W steht für Wurf und bezieht sich auf das dungeons&Dragons Pen&Paper Rollenspiel, bei dem man Kampfausgänge erwürfelt. 

Wenn Du jetzt eine 1W10 Waffe hast, bedeutet das, dass Du beim Zuschlagen einen Schaden zwischen 1 und 10 anrichtest, quasi als hättest Du es mit nem 10er Würfel erwürfelt. 
Wenn Du eine 2W6 Waffe hast, wirfst Du zwei Sechserwürfel usw..

Manchmal steht hinter Waffen +4 , +6 oder eine andere Zahl, dass ist dann additiver Schaden, der zu dem Würfelergebnis dazugezählt wird. Meistens nberuht dieser Bonus auf magischen Verzauberungen der Waffen (+6 Feuerschaden, Eisschaden usw..)

zu 2:
Bin mir selbst nicht ganz sicher, die Initiative bestimmt, wie schnell Du zum "Wurf" sprich Angriff kommst. 
Ein schneller Dieb kann zum Beispiel eher angreifen als ein schwerfälliger Krieger - die Initiative wird, wenn ichs recht erinnere, auch durch Rüstungen und Waffen beeinflusst.


zu 3:

Das Gewicht der Waffe wirkt sich meines Erachtens nur auf die Tragekapazität aus und hat mit dem Angriff nix zu tun - wohl aber, wenn sie die Initiative verändert.

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr!


_edit: Und jetzt komm ich mit dem ganzen Getippe auch noch als zweiter...mistverdammmter..._


----------



## Revilo63 (28. Dezember 2006)

Ztyla am 28.12.2006 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Rayne am 28.12.2006 16:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wirkt sich das Gewicht der Waffen hier auf die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit aus? Ich denke schon, kann es aber nicht 100% sagen...


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2006)

Revilo63 am 28.12.2006 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ztyla am 28.12.2006 17:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 soweit ich weiß ist der initiativewert das entscheidende - kann natürlich sein, dass die macher von BG scheren waffen automaisch auch nen anderen initiativewert geben, aber das muss nicht sein, und es ist jedenfalls AFAIK nicht so, dass man sagen kann "x kg mehr entsprechen automatisch einer um y schlechteren initiative"


----------



## Rayne (28. Dezember 2006)

Gut danke Leute, diese Erklärungen haben mir sehr weitergeholfen 

Das Game macht immer wieder Spaß, besonders, wenn man erstmal aus diesem ekligen Keller am Anfang raus ist 

Rayne


----------



## Solon25 (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo Experten 

ich spiele gerne so, dass ich weiß wo es hin geht. Bei yiya.de hab ich mir die Reihenfolge der Orte notiert wo man immer als nächstes hin sollte -->Beginn, Promenade, Slums, Regierungsbezirk usw.

Jetzt bekomme ich in den Slums aus der Kupferkrone eine Quest die in die Windspeerhügel führt. Kann man da schon wegen der Gegnerstärke hin, oder ist es tatsächlich besser die Orte bis dahin zu erledigen. Vor dem Windspeerhügel kommen ja lt. der Liste noch einige andere dran. merci


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2008)

Solon25 am 03.07.2008 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Experten
> 
> ich spiele gerne so, dass ich weiß wo es hin geht. Bei yiya.de hab ich mir die Reihenfolge der Orte notiert wo man immer als nächstes hin sollte -->Beginn, Promenade, Slums, Regierungsbezirk usw.
> 
> Jetzt bekomme ich in den Slums aus der Kupferkrone eine Quest die in die Windspeerhügel führt. Kann man da schon wegen der Gegnerstärke hin, oder ist es tatsächlich besser die Orte bis dahin zu erledigen. Vor dem Windspeerhügel kommen ja lt. der Liste noch einige andere dran. merci




ich würd mich nicht an listen halten. probier es einfach aus. leg dir nen spelstand vor verlassen der stadt an, dann reise dahin und probier es einfach. 

da ich natürlich nicht weiß, was du schon alles wirklich erledigt hast und welche stufen du schon erreicht hast, kann ich dir eh keine genauen tipps geben 


und ich hab es damals eh mal so, mal so gespielt.


----------



## Solon25 (3. Juli 2008)

Naja, just angefangen. An der Promenade gab es nur den Zirkus und ein paar Halbstarke in dem einen Gasthaus. Ist halt komisch, da man nicht als LV 1 anfängt, selber grade LV8 ist und die Mitstreiter alle 2 Klassen mit LV7-8 haben.. Naja, zur not wird Boo es richten


----------



## Hyperhorn (3. Juli 2008)

Solon25 am 03.07.2008 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, zur not wird Boo es richten


Minsk und Boo - allzeit bereit!   

PS: Falls ihr die Möglichkeit habt, dann spielt Baldur's Gate/ Icewind Dale im Netzwerk, das mach wirklich Spaß.


----------



## Bonez (3. Juli 2008)

Solon25 am 03.07.2008 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, just angefangen. An der Promenade gab es nur den Zirkus und ein paar Halbstarke in dem einen Gasthaus. Ist halt komisch, da man nicht als LV 1 anfängt, selber grade LV8 ist und die Mitstreiter alle 2 Klassen mit LV7-8 haben.. Naja, zur not wird Boo es richten



guck mal, irgendwie kammst du in den Keller vom Gasthaus (nehme an du meinst die Kupferkrone?) ...  

windspeerhügel sind imo für den anfang viel zu hart... 



Spoiler



lohnt sich erst wenn man auch den überraschungsgast im keller platt machen kann


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2008)

Bonez am 03.07.2008 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 03.07.2008 20:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jo, also, bevor du nicht mind. 3-4 "größere" quest in der art wie die zirkusmission in der stadt hast, würd ich die stadt nicht verlassen, und auch dann als erstes zu der burg von der einen kleinen adligen, die dich im gasthaus anspricht.


----------



## Solon25 (3. Juli 2008)

Bonez am 03.07.2008 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> guck mal, irgendwie kamst du in den Keller vom Gasthaus (nehme an du meinst die Kupferkrone?) ...


Jop Kupferkrone. Also der hinterm Thresen will mir was anbieten, ich soll zu wem in die Ecke gehen damit er mich wo hin bringt , wird das wohl sein. Bin aber nu erstmal raus und erkunde die Slums nach Quests, außer das ich gelegentlich von Dieben angegriffen wurde noch nicht entdeckt. Mal schauen, fehlt noch die Osthälfte.

@Hyper
Ich denke du meinst mit "die möglichkeit im I-net zu spielen" das man sich mit Freunden zusammen tut? Kannste knicken, hab hier kaum welche und bin eh der einzige D&D Spieler


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2008)

Solon25 am 03.07.2008 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonez am 03.07.2008 20:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 auch in der kupferkrone selbst gibt es ne größere quest. sprich mal mit allen leuten an der theke, geh mal nach rechts in den bereich, geh auch mal an der treppe plaudern und auch nach oben. 

oder friedhof => teddybär-quest => führt zur kupferkrone


----------



## ziegenbock (4. Juli 2008)

Solon25 am 03.07.2008 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Experten
> 
> ich spiele gerne so, dass ich weiß wo es hin geht. Bei yiya.de hab ich mir die Reihenfolge der Orte notiert wo man immer als nächstes hin sollte -->Beginn, Promenade, Slums, Regierungsbezirk usw.
> 
> Jetzt bekomme ich in den Slums aus der Kupferkrone eine Quest die in die Windspeerhügel führt. Kann man da schon wegen der Gegnerstärke hin, oder ist es tatsächlich besser die Orte bis dahin zu erledigen. Vor dem Windspeerhügel kommen ja lt. der Liste noch einige andere dran. merci



ich würde erst (fast) alle quests in der stadt machen, bevor ich rausgehe. und dann zuerst in die burg, wie herbboy schon geschrieben hat. das ist wohl das leichteste gebiet von allen. wenn du mit dem addon spielst, versuch auch die erste etage der wachenenden festung zu säubern, da gibt es ein paar gute sachen.


----------



## stockduck (4. Juli 2008)

Ach... wenn ich das so lese, wird mir ganz warm ums herz.  

BG2- die mutter aller rollenspiele- bis heute.

Wenn es was ähnliches gibt, mit dem tiefgang, der story, der vielfältigkeit, der... "größe"- dann sagt mir bitte bescheid.
Morrowind war das letzte, was wirklich ähnlich gut war. Oblivion war schon wieder mainstream und somit langweilig  

Also folgende tipps noch an unseren threadersteller:

1) Lass dir Zeit. Nichts überhasten,  alles in ruhe abgehen. Bei augenscheinlich zu schwierigen kämpfen- einfach später wiederkommen.
2) Lass dir mit Akt 2 solange zeit wie nur möglich!
3) Nimm ja Aerie in deine gruppe- sofern du einen männlichen guten charakter spielst!  
4) Ich kann dir nur folgende Gruppenkonstelation empfehlen:
Du- (am besten, RITTER), 
Aerie- nicht unbedingt die stärkste, aber vielseitig und zuckersüß, wie man in der story erfährt!
Valygar- pass auf, der will aerie  
Jan Jansen- der gnom ist nur genial
Edwin- die besten sprüche auf lager, genial in kombination mit Jan Jansen
Keldorn Firecam, oder Anomen

Ich weiß wovon ich rede- ich habe das spiel 5x durchgespielt, und dann noch 4x mit dem zusatz.   <- ich weiß- aber das spiel ist einfach nur göttlich!

So- sry für ein bißchen offtopic mit meinen schwärmereien


----------



## Angeldust (4. Juli 2008)

zu 1:

Am leichtesten ist die Berechnung mit gemittelten Werten zu machen.

z.B.

1w4 = 1 Würfel mit 4 Seiten (ergo die Zahlen 1, 2, 3, 4)
1w10 = 1 Würfel mit 10 Seiten (ergo 1,2,3...9,10)
2w6 = 2 Würfel mit 6 Seiten usw.


bei einem w6 ergibt sich ein Mittel von 3,5. Sprich bei 6 Würfen ist bei einer perfekten stochastischen Verteilung jeweils eine 1,2,3,4,5 und 6 dabei => 21/6 = 3,5

Sprich 2w6 machen im Schnitt 2x3,5 = 7 Schaden
1w12 hingegen nur 6,5 Schaden



zu 2:

Der Initiativewurf bestimmt die Reihenfolge der Aktionen in einer Runde. Sprich der höchste Wurf beginnt. Wenn du eine 20 wirfst und den Magier den Kopf mit dem 2händer abhaust kann er nix mehr machen weil er mit ner 5 eine niedriger Initiative gewürfelt hätte. Hättest du ner 5 und er ne 20 und er hätte dich gegrillt...tja dann hättest Pech gehabt 

Zu 3:

Nein Gewicht spielt nur für Traglast eine Rolle.


----------



## Solon25 (4. Juli 2008)

Naja, das mit dem _Windspeerhügel_ und der _Festung de 'Arnise_ geht eh noch nicht. Orte sind noch Grau. Das mit der _Wachenden Festung_ raff ich nicht, im Handbuch steht das ich da jederzeit im 2., 3. und 6. Akt hin kann. Was ist denn das für ein Ort? Spiele SvA mit installiertem TdB.

Slums hab ich soweit fertig, nur noch Jan Jansen finden und bei so einer Kuppel noch rein. Mein nächster Hinweis ist Regierungsbezirk. Spiele eine Hexenmeisterin, man muss bei Flächenzaubern zwar aufpassen, aber klappt soweit ganz gut. Hab mit ihr das 3. mal Neu angefangen weil ich zuerst einen Schurken hatte und dann einen Kleriker, die gibt es aber schon in den Gruppen. Z.Zt. in der Gruppe:

_Ich HXM
Minsk (und Boo  )
Yoshimo (*der mir ganz und gar nicht Suspekt ist*...)
Jaheira
Nalia
Aerie_

Ich meine Aerie mag Jaheira, die hat da mal was zu ihr gesagt das ich als Anbaggern deuten würde  Ach ja, auch ganz nett ist das Sprechende Schwert, passt ja zu Minsk *g*

*EDIT:* Ach ja, wegen Jan Jansen, dazu hab ich mal gelesen: _"Was ist schlimmer als ein Bekloppter in der Gruppe?" "Zwei, Jan Jansen + Minsk" _


----------



## BlackDead (4. Juli 2008)

Solon25 am 04.07.2008 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine Aerie mag Jaheira, die hat da mal was zu ihr gesagt das ich als Anbaggern deuten würde  Ach ja, auch ganz nett ist das Sprechende Schwert, passt ja zu Minsk *g*
> 
> *EDIT:* Ach ja, wegen Jan Jansen, dazu hab ich mal gelesen: _"Was ist schlimmer als ein Bekloppter in der Gruppe?" "Zwei, Jan Jansen + Minsk" _



Also ich mag es wenn Bekloppte in meiner Gruppe sind. 
Ich würde Jan Jansen nohc gegen Yoshimo eintauschen weil Jan die besseren Fähigkeiten hat und er ist einfach sympatischer.  

Irgendwie habe ich wieder Lust auf BG2 bekommen aber ich habe noch genug andere Spiele daheim dich endlich durchspielen will.


----------



## Solon25 (4. Juli 2008)

BlackDead am 04.07.2008 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich mag es wenn Bekloppte in meiner Gruppe sind.
> Ich würde Jan Jansen noch gegen Yoshimo eintauschen weil Jan die besseren Fähigkeiten hat und er ist einfach sympatischer.


Wie tauscht man die eigentlich aus? :-o



> Irgendwie habe ich wieder Lust auf BG2 bekommen aber ich habe noch genug andere Spiele daheim die ich endlich durchspielen will.


Geht mir nicht anders, aber ich habe BG+BG-2 hier schon so lange stehen, nu sind sie mal Reif zu spielen. Zumal ich durch NWN-2 auch sehr viel in Sachen D&D gelernt habe. Da gibt es einfach sehr viel "Feedback" im Spiel. Muss bei BG-2 halt nur in Sachen Rüstung zurück denken (-10 ist das beste statt +10) und mit Flächenzaubern aufpassen, das kann man in NWN-2 abstellen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2008)

Solon25 am 04.07.2008 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 04.07.2008 14:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hmm, ich glaub nen charakter anlicken und dann rechts unter den charakter bildern gibt es nen button...? oder du musst einen charakter einfach selber ansprechen und sagen "das war's erstmal". die leute gehen dann zu einem ort, wo du sie wieder abholen kannst. idR die kupferkrone, aber es können manchmal auch orte sein wie "meine hütte in den bergen".

es gibt auch noch charaktere, die du an ungewöhnlichen orten triffst, und alle haben noch ne eigene quest. oft lohnt es sich, einen anderen rauszuschmeissen, den neuen rein, um dann die quest zu machen.


und du hast die slums schon fertig? also auch zB die sklavenkinder-quest?

BG2 sollte man auch viel gelassener spielen als NWN2, lass dir zeit, laber jeden an, geh in jedes haus, das nicht abgeschlossen ist usw usw


"Wachenden Festung" könnte die festung der arnise sein, da dir die burg je nach questverlauf überschrieben wird.


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (4. Juli 2008)

stockduck am 04.07.2008 09:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach... wenn ich das so lese, wird mir ganz warm ums herz.
> 
> BG2- die mutter aller rollenspiele- bis heute.
> 
> ...




Ich gebe dir fast recht mit deiner Gruppenzusammenstellung, ich würde noch ein bißchen variieren, ´nämlich:

dein Charakter - Krieger/Kleriker oder Schurke
Anomen Delryn - Kleriker/Krieger
Keldorn Firecam
Jan Jansen - Dieb
Valgyar Corthala
Mazzy - Krieger oder natürlich Minsk

Ich habe während des Spiels variiert. Ich hatte anfangs Minsk und am Ende Mazzy. Hat eigentlich recht gut geklappt. Heilen muss man sich mehr mit Tränken aber das macht ja nichts. Anomen, Keldorn, Valgyar und Minsk sind einfach genial!

Hat vielleicht schon jemand die Bücher zur Serie gelesen?? Gibst leider nur in englisch.
Ich fand Teil 1 und 2 recht gut, nur Throne of Baal hat mir nicht so gefallen.


----------



## Solon25 (4. Juli 2008)

Herbboy am 04.07.2008 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, ich glaub nen charakter anlicken und dann rechts unter den charakter bildern gibt es nen button...?


Muss ich nachher mal drauf achten, werd mal einen anquatschen.



> und du hast die slums schon fertig? also auch zB die sklavenkinder-quest?


Nein, fertig noch nicht, Jan noch finden und im Nordwesten in dieses Kuppelhaus rein, da muss noch was sein. Sklaven gibt es keine mehr, HXM ftw 



> "Wachenden Festung" könnte die festung der arnise sein, da dir die burg je nach questverlauf überschrieben wird.


Höö   Es gibt im Mittleren Süden die Wachende Festung und in der Mitte etwa die Festung de 'Arnise..

@Koopa-Trooper 
Normal wächst mir eine Gruppe immer ans Herz, ausser dem Yoshimo der mir ja nicht ganz geheuer ist, find ich sie soweit OK. Scheint aber, das ich teilweise für Quests noch austauschen muss  Z.B. steht Khorgan und Anomen noch in der Kupferkrone..


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2008)

Solon25 am 04.07.2008 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 04.07.2008 16:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dann weiß ich grad nicht, was die wachende festung sein soll. ich frag mal meinen guten kumpel... moment... *kumpel G-Punkt Oogle frag*  

zB http://www.rpguides.de/tob/solve.php?chapter=4&page=1

das ist aber aus "thron des bhaal" - klar dass ich das nicht kannte, ich hab das addon gar nicht  




> @Koopa-Trooper
> Normal wächst mir eine Gruppe immer ans Herz, ausser dem Yoshimo der mir ja nicht ganz geheuer ist, find ich sie soweit OK. Scheint aber, das ich teilweise für Quests noch austauschen muss  Z.B. steht Khorgan und Anomen noch in der Kupferkrone..


 du solltest unbeidngt mal tauschen, weil du sonst viele quests auch verpassen kannst. ach ja: wenn du einen absetzt und dann nach 4 stufenaufstiegen wieder aufsammelst, dann hat er in der zwischenzeit ebenso an erfahrung gewonnen - in der beziehung brauchst du dir also keine sorgen machen


----------



## Solon25 (4. Juli 2008)

Herbboy am 04.07.2008 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist aber aus "thron des bhaal" - klar dass ich das nicht kannte, ich hab das addon gar nicht


Ein Skandal der seinesgleichen sucht. Schau morgen mal auf die Bild Titelseite... 
Tz tz und da empfiehlt er anderen die BG Trilogie für 10€ und hat es selber nicht mal komplett 



> du solltest unbedingt mal tauschen, weil du sonst viele quests auch verpassen kannst. ach ja: wenn du einen absetzt und dann nach 4 stufenaufstiegen wieder aufsammelst, dann hat er in der zwischenzeit ebenso an erfahrung gewonnen - in der beziehung brauchst du dir also keine sorgen machen


Gut, ist also so wie in NWN-2


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2008)

Solon25 am 04.07.2008 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 04.07.2008 19:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ich WEISS ja, dass es gut ist  aber als ich genug zeit hatte, war das zu teuer, und jetzt... bin ich einfach noch nicht dazu gekommen... 




> > in der beziehung brauchst du dir also keine sorgen machen
> 
> 
> Gut, ist also so wie in NWN-2


  bin jetzt aber nicht mehr GANZ sicher, aber ich meine, es sei so.


----------



## Solon25 (4. Juli 2008)

Herbboy am 04.07.2008 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> ich WEISS ja, dass es gut ist  aber als ich genug zeit hatte, war das zu teuer, und jetzt... bin ich einfach noch nicht dazu gekommen...


Du musst nicht mal ganz von vorne anfangen. Kannst direkt TdB mit Wachender Festung starten. Der Chara wird dann automatisch angepasst.

Ich glaub ich schau jetzt doch mal in die Lösung. Hab nu schon 3 Orte Außerhalb und kann zu keinem reisen. Nur die Wachende Festung als 4. Ort ist wählbar. Nalia meckert schon rum das wir wohlmöglich zu spät zu ihrer Festung kommen..


----------



## ziegenbock (5. Juli 2008)

Solon25 am 04.07.2008 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 04.07.2008 20:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



warst du schon in den stadttoren gewesen? ist ein stadtteil von atkatla. erst wenn du da die stadt verlässt, kannst du zu den anderen gebieten reisen.

ich glaube, nalia ist mir mal abgehauen, weil ich zu lange gebraucht habe, bis ich zur festung aufgebrochen bin. sie stand dann aber bei der festung rum und hat dort gewartet. mittlerweile nehme ich nur noch die aufgabe von ihr an und schmeiße sie dann wieder raus.


----------



## Hyperhorn (5. Juli 2008)

Solon25 am 03.07.2008 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> @Hyper
> Ich denke du meinst mit "die möglichkeit im I-net zu spielen" das man sich mit Freunden zusammen tut? Kannste knicken, hab hier kaum welche und bin eh der einzige D&D Spieler


Ich spiele BG1 derzeit als 2 Personen-LAN, echt Wahnsinn wie schnell man die Pixeloptik nicht mehr wahrnimmt und zusammen eine tolle Geschichte nachspielt. Das schöne ist auch, dass das erstaunlich stabil läuft und die Charakterverwaltung flexibel ist. Wenn jemand fünf Minuten Pause machen will, nimmt sich der andere die komplette Party usw.  Beliebtester Satz: "Kannste mich mal kurz heilen?" 

Allerdings würde ich persönlich das erste Mal auch als Einzelspieler agieren, das Spielgefühl ist doch noch etwas anders. Außerdem ist aufgrund der Offenheit des Spiels/ der Partyzusammensetzung auch beim mehrmaligen Durchspielen viel Neues dabei.


			
				Solon25 am 04.07.2008 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Yoshimo (*der mir ganz und gar nicht Suspekt ist*...)


Dann lass dich überraschen   

@all: Was habt ihr immer für Samariter dabei?  Nix geht über Korgan + Viconia


----------



## Rinderteufel (5. Juli 2008)

Aaaalso...
Ich würd erstmal soviel wie möglich in der Stadt (Athkatla? Richtig geschrieben? *g*). So ziemlich alles außer der Sphäre der Ebenen und diesem planetaren Gefängnis, wohin die Theatertruppe entfürt wird. Die beiden Sachen würde ich mir noch etwas aufheben.
Die De'Arnise-Festung ist auch recht früh machbar. Würde trotzdem erstmal möglichst erstmal alles in der Stadt machen und danach die Festung. Außer Nalia quengelt zu sehr.
Danach kann man dann allmählich Handelstreff und die Umar-Hügel erledigen. Die Windspeerhügel hab ich immer als allerletztes gemacht im 3. Kapitel.

Die Wachende Festung ist in der Tat mit dem Add-on dazu gekommen.
Wie man das Add-on nicht haben kann, ist mir ein Rätsel.^^
Führt ja die Geschichte erst wirklich zu Ende und hat viele neue Sachen. U.a. eben die sehr coole Wachende Festung. Aber die Möglichkeit, auch in SvA per Druck auf die Tab-Taste alle zu öffnenden Truhen/Bilder/etc. sehen zu können, möchte ich nicht mehr missen. 
Zur Wachenden Festung: Eine sehr geile Sache! Viele starke Gegner, viele Rätsel, massenhaft traumhafte Gegenstände!
Sollte aber *auf jeden Fall* erst im Add-on betreten werden. Das Niveau der Gegner richtet sich am Level des Spielers. Je höher deine Charakter, desto stärker die Gegner und desto höher die Exp, soweit ich weiß. Und manche Gegner sind imho mit Level 12 auch wirklich unschaffbar. Sehr viele der Gegenstände können im Add-on außerdem noch durch dieses Schmiedevieh deutlich verbessert werden.


----------



## Solon25 (5. Juli 2008)

Rinderteufel am 05.07.2008 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaalso...
> Ich würd erstmal soviel wie möglich in der Stadt (Athkatla? Richtig geschrieben? *g*). So ziemlich alles außer der Sphäre der Ebenen und diesem planetaren Gefängnis, wohin die Theatertruppe entfürt wird. Die beiden Sachen würde ich mir noch etwas aufheben.


Ohne h Atkatla  In die Sphäre komme ich eh noch nicht und dass das Gefängnis für später ist hab ich sehr schnell gemerkt. Ziemlich strange da unten, Minsk bekam eine Berührung, hat er mitsamt Boo das Zeitliche gesegnet 



> Die De'Arnise-Festung ist auch recht früh machbar. Würde trotzdem erstmal möglichst erstmal alles in der Stadt machen und danach die Festung. Außer Nalia quengelt zu sehr.


Naja, einmal hat sie bisher gequengelt und, ich glaub, Jaheira quengelt dauernd sie würde gerne mal aus der Stadt raus in die Natur.. Ich denke ich gehe die Festung de 'Arnise mal an, denn seit Yoshimo für Jan raus ist, fehlt mir da ein 2. "Schläger". In der Kupferkrone stehen ja noch 2 andere, Korgan und ich glaub Anomen.

Tja und das mit Jan und Minsk in der Gruppe  Das Hamster gelaber ist ja noch OK, aber dazu noch das Steckrübengequassel..


----------



## Bonez (5. Juli 2008)

Also das Zirkuszelt ist imo die absolute Anfangsquest... wenn man weiß was gespielt wird, ist die kein Problem. 

edit: hm spooiler tag will net, daher wieder gekürzt


----------



## ziegenbock (5. Juli 2008)

Rinderteufel am 05.07.2008 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte aber *auf jeden Fall* erst im Add-on betreten werden. Das Niveau der Gegner richtet sich am Level des Spielers. Je höher deine Charakter, desto stärker die Gegner und desto höher die Exp, soweit ich weiß. Und manche Gegner sind imho mit Level 12 auch wirklich unschaffbar. Sehr viele der Gegenstände können im Add-on außerdem noch durch dieses Schmiedevieh deutlich verbessert werden.



sehe ich nicht so. bevor man das festland verläßt, kann man schon ohne probleme die ersten beiden etagen der wachenden festung säubern. natürlich ohne den endgegner im 2. level.

die erfahrungspunkte und gegenstände sollte man schon ruhig mitnehmen.


----------



## Solon25 (5. Juli 2008)

Mir geht die Vorgehensweise langsam auf's Brett. Ständig gelaber, dass man sich Sorgen drum machen muss weil einer die Gruppe verlassen könnte (Ausrüstung futsch). 

Desweiteren kann man nicht mal eine Quest in Ruhe erledigen, ohne das man angequatscht wird wohin zu kommen. Kriegst gleich die nächste "wichtige" Quest an Hals. Auf dem Weg zur Festung de 'Arnise ein Zwischenstopp, nach dem man einen Verletzten zurück ins Hafenviertel bringen muss. Abgeliefert drehst dich nur um, quatscht dich der nächste an  Dacht ich, gehst mal eben ins Gasthaus was da ist um zu rasten, wird Jaheira verflucht und man soll sich darum kümmern *grml* Neu geladen und nur eben den Verletzten abgeliefert, haut Nalia nach der Rast ab... Wei oh wei..


----------



## Bonez (5. Juli 2008)

wird nachher entspannter, wenn die ganzen zufallsquests getriggert sind und sowas nicht mehr kommt.besonders gut kommt sowas, wenn mitten im wald jaheira plötzlich ihre freunde besuchen will und sich verpisst...  deswegen lass ich solche quest charas (z.b. nalia) einfach stehen und lauf selber zur burg... wobei die festung de'arnise eine der besten quests im ganzen game ist, nur der dungeon unter dem gefängnis der verhüllten magier ist cooler 

der thread hat mich auch wieder zum game gebracht, gerade installiert und wieder direkt angefangen mit meiner lieblingsklassenkombi kämpfer/dieb. Und wie immer steht meine halbe gruppe schon fest: jaheira, minsk, viconia und yoshi (später imeon).


----------

